# [Review] Cherry MX-Board 3.0



## sav (22. Januar 2015)

*Cherry MX-Board 3.0*​

Einleitung


Wer sich intensiver mit Tastaturen auseinandersetzt, stößt früher oder später auf mechanische Tastaturen.

Mechanische Tastaturen bieten im Vergleich zu Tastaturen mit Rubberdome-Technik eine deutlich höhere Haltbarkeit und Präzision, und eignen sich dadurch besonders für Schreiber und auch für Spieler, die möglichst hohe Präzision wollen.

In meinem Review werfe ich einen Blick auf das Cherry MX-Board 3.0. Wie viel mechanische Tastatur kann man im Preiseinstiegssegment erwarten?

Was die Tastatur alles zu bieten hat, und wie sie sich in der Praxis geschlagen hat, kläre ich ausführlich im nachfolgenden Review.


Danksagung


Ich danke der ZF Friedrichshafen AG für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Die Verpackung ist schlicht, und optisch ansprechend gestaltet. Auf der Rückseite findet sich ein Überblick über die Technischen Details und verfügbaren Cherry MX Switches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Öffnen der Verpackung muss man erst die Schutzfolie abnehmen, dann zeigt sich endlich das Cherry MX-Board 3.0. Unter der Tastatur liegen die Bedienungsanleitung und die Flächenrutschsicherungen.

Unter der Kartonhülle befindet sich das modulare USB-Kabel und die Gummikappen für die Verstellfüße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sind eine Handballenauflage und ein Garantieschein. Die Handballenauflage ist als Zubehör separat erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Technikinteressierte wäre ein Keycap Puller eine nette Zugabe gewesen.


Äußerlichkeiten


Das puristisch ausgestattete Cherry MX-Board 3.0 verfügt über ein schlichtes Schwarzes Gehäuse und eine dezente Weiße Beleuchtung des Cherry-Logos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Haptik der Tastatur ist für die Preisklasse gut, lediglich die Spaltmaße können aufgrund des steigenden Gehäuseverlaufes nicht perfekt eingehalten werden. Dies fällt allerdings nur bei sehr genauer Betrachtung auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Tastatur ist mit nur 830 Gramm Gewicht leichter als andere mechanische Tastaturen. Das vor allem am Gehäuse gesparte Gewicht macht sich hinsichtlich der Verwindungssteifigkeit minimal bemerkbar.

Werksseitig sind auf der Unterseite zwei kleine Rutschsicherungen angebracht. Die Rutschfestigkeit lässt sich optional durch die Flächenrutschsicherungen und die Gummikappen für die Verstellfüße individuell einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wirklich rutschfest ist die Tastatur nur mit den Flächenrutschsicherungen. Wer diese nutzen möchte, muss allerdings auf die Nutzung der Verstellfüße verzichten.


Technische Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 105 Tasten des ISO-DE (100%) Layouts wurden um 4 Multimedia-Tasten erweitert, die standardmäßig die Lautstärke regeln und die Startseite aufrufen. Diese befinden sich oberhalb des Nummernblocks an Stelle der üblichen Status-LEDs. Letztere sind auf den jeweiligen Tasten untergebracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über die Tastenkombination Strg + Multimedia-Taste Startseite, lassen sich die Windows-Tasten deaktivieren.
Zusätzlich lassen sich alle F- und Multimedia-Tasten über die Cherry KeyM@n Software frei belegen.

Unter dem beleuchteten Cherry-Logo findet sich der Mini-USB-Port. Das modulare Kabel lässt sich für den Transport einfach abnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Switches


Die verwendeten Switches stammen ebenfalls aus dem Hause Cherry, das Testmuster ist mit Cherry MX-Red Switches ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Cherry MX-Red Switches sind eine leichtgängigere Sonderform des Cherry MX-Black Switches und zeichnen sich durch einen sehr leichten Druckpunkt und eine niedrige Betätigungskraft aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weg- und Kräfteverlauf der Cherry MX-Red Switches ist absolut linear. Die Besonderheit dieser Switches liegt in der schwachen Feder, und der damit geringen Betätigungskraft von nur 45 Gramm. Das Auslösen der Switches erfolgt nach 2 Millimetern, der Gesamtweg beträgt 4 Millimeter. Der Druckpunkt selbst ist nicht spürbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 4 Multimedia-Tasten wurden ebenfalls mit mechanischen Switches ausgestattet.


Tastenkappen


Die Tastenkappen verfügen über ein zylindrisches Profil und sind aus ABS-Kunststoff gefertigt.

Die Beschriftung wurde per Laser engraved-Verfahren in den Kunstoff geschnitten, und wurde mit weißem Werkstoff per Infill aufgefüllt. Diese ist daher haptisch fühlbar und auch bei wenig Lichteinfall gut lesbar.

Obwohl es sich dabei um ein langlebiges Verfahren handelt, verfärben sich die strahlend weißen Infills schon nach kurzer Zeit. Die Schriftzeichen werden jedoch dauerhaft lesbar bleiben.

Eine Besonderheit des Cherry MX-Board 3.0 sind die flachen Tastenkappen. Diese sind nicht ganz so flach wie die von Laptops, jedoch sind sie deutlich flacher als gängige Tastenkappen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Software


Die schlicht gestaltete Cherry KeyM@n Software verfügt über zahlreiche Funktionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Menü lässt sich das Aufrufen von Dateien, Ordnern, Programmen und Webseiten einstellen, sowie Multimedia- und Systemfunktionen konfigurieren. Auch Texte oder Tastenfolgen können programmiert werden. Speziell auf Spieler wurde die Software jedoch nicht ausgerichtet.


Praxistest


Das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 ist sehr handlich, kompakt und ordentlich angelegt, um ein Angenehmes arbeiten und spielen zu ermöglichen.

Die Tasten haben einen angenehmen nahen Abstand und sind alle gut zu erreichen.

Auch die Flächenrutschsicherungen verhindern ein Versehentliches verrutschen der Tastatur gut, allerdings sind diese beim Verwenden der Verstellfüße nicht nutzbar.

Ohne die Verstellfüße liegt das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 sehr flach auf dem Schreibtisch, und dass arbeiten an ihr gestaltet sich unbequem.

Während des Einsatzes erwies sich das Gehäuse der Tastatur als sehr schmutzresistent.

Die linearen Cherry MX-Red Switches wurden beim Auslösen aufgrund ihrer geringen Druckkraft von nur 45 Gramm als sehr ausgeprägt und direkt wahrgenommen. Ein doppelter Tastenanschlag lässt sich einfach und schnell umsetzen, auch ein versehentlich ausgelöster doppelter Tastenanschlag lässt sich, mit etwas Übung, während der Eingabe schnell korrigieren, da man dies sehr genau als haptisches Feedback über die Switches vermittelt bekommt.

Die Lautstärke wurde durch die flachen Tastenkappen als verhältnismäßig gering wahrgenommen.

Eine kurze Eingewöhnungsphase beim Umstieg auf eine mechanische Tastatur ist allerdings unerlässlich.

*Die individuellen Eindrücke über die Switches sind die subjektiven Erfahrungen des Redakteurs, und demnach nicht auf andere Anwender übertragbar.*


Anti-Ghosting


Ghosting nennt man einen Effekt bei dem ein Tastendruck registriert wird welcher vom Anwender gar nicht ausgeführt wurde. Wenn mehrere im Block liegende Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden und eine benachbarte Taste zusätzlich registriert wird nennt man diesen Effekt Ghost.
Ghosting kommt nur äußerst selten vor und ist daher zu vernachlässigen.

Da bei mechanischen Tastaturen im Gegensatz zu den günstigen Rubberdome Tastaturen jede Taste ihren eigenen Switch hat, ist hier Ghosting grundsätzlich sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Der Begriff Anti-Ghosting wird allerdings gerne von Herstellern als verkaufsförderndes Feature beworben.
Anti-Ghosting wird oft mit Key Rollover verwechselt, obwohl beide nichts miteinander zu tun haben.


Key Rollover/N-Key Rollover


Key Rollover (KRO) beschreibt die Fähigkeit einer Tastatur mehrere Tastenanschläge gleichzeitig registrieren zu können. N-Key Rollover (NKRO) beschreibt die Fähigkeit beliebig viele Tastenbetätigungen gleichzeitig registrieren zu können.

Die meisten mechanischen Tastaturen bieten volles N-Key Rollover (NKRO) bei Anschluss über PS/2.

Bei Anschluss über den USB-Port bietet der größte Teil der Tastaturen dann noch 6KRO. In diesem Fall können dann 6 Primär-Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden.

Nicht mitgezählt werden die sogenannten Modifier-Tasten.

6KRO ist in den meisten Fällen für Spiele und Anwendungen ausreichend.

Durch den Betrieb über USB beträgt der Key Rollover lediglich 6KRO und nicht wie verwirrend angegeben N-Key Rollover mit bis zu 14KRO.

Um dieses Phänomen selbst zu testen gibt es einen simplen Praxistest. Man öffnet ein Textdokument, hält beide Shift-Tasten gedrückt und gibt einen Text ein, indem alle Buchstaben des englischen Alphabets vorkommen: *THE QUICK BROWN FOX JUMPS OVER THE LAZY DOG*

Wenn das Ergebnis so aussieht, dann verfügt die Tastatur über eine auslöschungsfreie Eingabe



> Cherry MX-Board 3.0
> 
> THE QUICK BROWN FOX JUMPS OVER THE LAZY DOG



Wenn das Ergebnis zum Beispiel so aussieht, verfügt die Tastaturist nicht über eine auslöschungsfreie Eingabe.



> Logitech G110
> 
> THEQCKBRWFXJVERTHELAZYG




PS/2 und USB


In den meisten Fällen hat der Anwender die Möglichkeit seine Tastatur über PS/2 oder USB anzuschließen.

PS/2 ist Interrupt-basiert, das heißt, die Tastatur meldet ein Ereignis selbstständig in Echtzeit an den Computer. Dadurch wird ein Interrupt ausgelöst und der Computer kann reagieren. Man spricht dabei von einer aktiven Eingabe.

USB funktioniert im Gegenzug dabei im passiven Polling-Modus. Der Computer fragt beim Polling innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitabstands alle angeschlossenen Geräte ab, ob neue Informationen vorliegen. Dieser Zeitabstand ist in der Polling-Rate festgelegt.

Dabei legt der Tastaturcontroller in einem Puffer alle anfallenden Ereignisse streng sortiert als ein Interrupt-Paket ab, das in der Größe aber nur über eine bestimmte Menge an Informationen verfügen kann.

Um den USB zu einer größeren Menge gleichzeitig übertragbarer Tastaturereignisse zu überreden, werden dem Computer mehrere virtuelle Tastaturen simuliert.

Somit ist über den USB zumindest ein annähernd echtes N-Key Rollover theoretisch möglich.


Fazit


Mit einem Preis von rund 55 Euro ist das Cherry MX-Board 3.0 eine puristische mechanische Tastatur mit einigen Features zu einem günstigen Preis.

Die puristische Ausstattung wird durch das beleuchtete Logo, die flachen Tastenkappen, die deaktivierbaren Windows-Tasten, die große Auswahl an Switches und die 4 Multimedia Tasten sinnvoll und durchdacht ergänzt.

Weniger gut gefallen haben mir die verwirrende Angabe des Key Rollover und die fehlende Handballenauflage, die den sonst durchweg positiven Gesamteindruck trüben.

Gut gefallen haben mir dagegen das schmutzresistente Gehäuse, die innovativen flachen Tastenkappen, die große Auswahl an Switches und die solide Verarbeitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Zum Kontrapunkt "keine Handballenauflage": Es gibt sehr wohl eine Handballenauflage für das MX Board 3.0, nur ist diese separat erhältlich, kostet auch wirklich nicht viel. Nicht jeder mag eine Handballenauflage. Cherry Palmrest (JA-0200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Passende Handballenauflage gibt es für 4€ dazu. Hab die Tastatur auch und finde sie einfach nur Top!


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Benutze die tastatur jetzt auch schon ein knappes jahr und bin sehr zufrieden!
Ein paar mediatasten (play, pause etc.) wären zwar nett gewesen, aber geht auch ohne


----------



## Viner-Cent (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Hab die Tastatur mit Brown-Switches und finde sie klasse!!!


----------



## JTRch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Habe die Tastatur auch seit Release und würde sie nicht mehr hergeben. Wirklich ein enormer Unterschied zu Ruberdom Tastaturen. Medien und Sondertasten brauche ich nicht, von daher ist diese einfach ein enorm gutes Stück Tastatur. Günstig und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## sav (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

@S754/dsdenni

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. 

Ich hatte die fehlende Handballenauflage negativ gewertet, da es meiner Meinung nach zum guten Ton gehört eine mitzuliefern.

Wenn man beides beim gleichen Händler bestellt, belaufen sich die kosten auf rund 68 Euro. In dem Preisbereich bekommt man z.B. schon eine QPAD MK-50 Pro.


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Sehr schönes Review mit klasse Fotos 

Für einen Tastatur-Noob  (wie mich ) sehr lehrreich und verständlich geschrieben  Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Mohssen (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Ich besitze die Tastatur auch seit dem Release und muss sagen das ich sie nicht mehr missen will.

Leider habe ich bei meinem Gerät ein Problem mit den Multimediatasten.
Sobald ich eine (von den 4) drücke kann ich keine andere mehr drücken.

*Home Taste:* Internet Explorer öffnet sich. Danach reagieren keine weiteren Multimedia-Tasten.
*Mute Taste*: Lautstärke wird Stumm geschaltet. Danach reagieren keine weiteren Multimedia-Tasten.
*Lauter Taste*: Lautstärke geht auf 100%. Danach reagieren keine weiteren Multimedia-Tasten.
                             Sobald ich mit der Maus die Lautstärke Leiser stelle, springt die Lautstärke wieder auf 100%.
*Leiser Taste*: Lautstärke geht auf 0%. Danach reagieren keine weiteren Multimedia-Tasten.
                             Sobald ich mit der Maus die Lautstärke Lauter stelle, springt die Lautstärke wieder auf 0%.

Abhilfe schafft nur einmal USB-Kabel von der Tastatur abziehen und wieder einstecken.

Hat sonst noch wer Probleme damit? Bzw. eine Lösung?


----------



## c137 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Schöne Fotos, vielen Dank.
Aber mit dem zentrierten Text komm ich überhaupt nicht zurecht


----------



## sav (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

@Mohssen

Tritt das Problem mit einem anderen USB-Kabel auch auf?

@c137

Wie hast du das mit deiner zentrierten Signatur bloß geschafft?


----------



## poiu (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

ja der zentrierte Text ist nicht ideale, die meisten dürften an bündige texte gewohnt sein weil dies halt in vielen Prrint so ist. 

Das layout halt etwas überarbeiten, die Fotos sind aber gut

Sonst würde ich sagen unter Pro könnte man noch das austasuchbare Kabel erwähnen, da dass ein normales standard kbel ist kann das bei Bruch leicht ersetzt werden usw.


----------



## 442 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Sehr guter Test, danke dir dafür!

Nur .. Du hast die Tastatur über ZF bekommen? Also die die auch Getriebetechnik herstellen? Wie darf man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## c137 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Well, Cherry gehört ZF


----------



## Mohssen (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*



Mohssen schrieb:


> Ich besitze die Tastatur auch seit dem Release und muss sagen das ich sie nicht mehr missen will.
> 
> Leider habe ich bei meinem Gerät ein Problem mit den Multimediatasten.
> Sobald ich eine (von den 4) drücke kann ich keine andere mehr drücken.
> ...





sav schrieb:


> @Mohssen
> 
> Tritt das Problem mit einem anderen USB-Kabel auch auf?



Habe das Problem gerade lösen können.

Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen.

Da mein Board (Asus Z87-Pro) kein USB 2 mehr hat habe ich einfach irgendwo eingesteckt.
Heute habe ich mich mal die Tastatur an allen Ports ausprobiert.
Es gibt bei meinem Board einen USB-Anschluss für Notfälle (BIOS-Updates etc. direkt hinter dem LAN-Anschluss) und daran läuft die Tastatur einwandfrei.  

JETZT habe ich überhaupt nichts mehr auszusetzen!


----------



## sav (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

@c137/poiu

Danke für euer Feedback, ich habe das Layout angepasst und es wirkt wirklich angenehmer. 

@poiu

Auf der anderen Seite kann ein modulares Kabel auch eine zusätzliche Fehlerquelle sein, daher habe ich das neutral gewertet.

@442

Schau mal in das Impressum von Cherry. 

@Mohssen

Ich werde prüfen, ob der Fehler bei Anschluss über USB 3.0 auch bei mir auftritt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*



Mohssen schrieb:


> JETZT habe ich überhaupt nichts mehr auszusetzen!



Eigentlich schon.
Du solltest Asus das Board um die Ohren schlagen dass sie keine USB 2 Ports verbauen und es ein Bios Update braucht damit es läuft.


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] CHERRY MX-Board 3.0*

Bin angenehm überrascht von  dieser Tastatur.


----------



## Dimoneon (31. Dezember 2016)

Kurze Frage bezüglich den niedrigen Tastenkappen:

Fühlt sich die Tastatur immer noch wie eine gewöhnliche mechanische Tastaturen mit herkömmlichen, hohen Tastenkappen an oder wird das Feeling/der lange Weg durch die niedrige Bauform beeinträtigt? Gibt es aufgrund dessen sonstige Unterschiede zu herkömmlichen  mechanischen Tastaturen?


----------



## Captain_Pizza (31. Dezember 2016)

Ne, da ist kein Unterschied. Ich habe die Tastatur selbst. Der Auslöseweg ist der selbe. Die Tastatur ist wirklich super, nur die Beschriftung der Tastenkappen verblasst allerdings sehr schnell. Hier gibt es deutlich besseres.  Bei mir ist WADS nach ein paar Stunden Shootern schon deutlich schlechter lesbar - das sieht dann weniger wertig aus.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2017)

Also meine MX 3.0 habe ich jetzt seit über 2 1/2 Jahren und die Beschriftung ist immer noch ok.
Die Tasten sind halt relativ glatt geworden, aber gehen immer noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (1. Januar 2017)

Mag sein. Im Computer-Base-Forum gab es auch Beschwerden deswegen. Ich hab' mal ein Foto davon gemacht. Man beachte den Kontrast zu den Zahlentasten, sowie der Shift-Lock und der  Windows-Taste. W-A-S-D, Shift, Strg und C sind schon nach wenigen Stunden Shooterzocken total verblasst. Alle Tasten - die bisher kaum benötigt wurden, sehen noch normal aus. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es verschiedene Produktionschargen gibt oder das Empfinden für einen hochwertigen Look halt einfach unterschiedlich ist. Andere Tastaturen waren da (in meinem Fall) weniger empfindlich.


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Januar 2017)

Warum zockt Ihr noch mit Beschriftung? Hab hier ne unbeschriftete Tastatur 
War natuerlich ein ganzes Stueck teurer als die Cherry.


----------



## JackA (1. Januar 2017)

Dass die Tastenkappen der günstigen unbeleuchteten Mechas eher schlecht sind, ist ja kein großes Geheimnis, dafür hat man sich ja Geld gespart, darum jedem so, wie er es haben will, für bessere Tastenkappen, muss man mehr Geld zahlen.
Unbeschriftete Tastenkappen haben nicht nur Vorteile, wenn man schnell mit der rechten Hand von Maus auf Tastatur umgreifen muss, weiß man im ersten Moment nicht, wo was ist, und da vergeht fatal viel Zeit. Und so teuer sind die Tastenkappen auch nicht. Klick mich.
Man könnte auch Side-Printed nehmen: Klick mich


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Januar 2017)

Ich schaue nie auf die Tastatur und beim umgreifen gibt es die kleinen Erhebungen 

WTF die Tastatur sieht stark wie ein Ripoff von DAS Keyboards aus. Die Frage ist, wer als erstes ein solches Design hatte


----------



## kadney (14. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend, ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle, die die Tastatur haben:

Würdet ihr diese weiterempfehlen / nochmal kaufen?

Habe eigentlich mit der Tastatur geliebäugelt, um meine 0815 Rubberdometastatur dadurch zu ersetzen.
Allerdings hat die Tastatur ja wohl einige technische Mängel, die wohl nicht gänzlich behoben wurden, obwohl die Tastatur seit inzwischen 3 1/2 Jahren produziert wird.

Negativ aus Kundenrezensionen ist mir bisher aufgefallen:

Kanten und Ecken der Tastatur sollen wohl recht scharfkantig sein 
Steckbarer USB Anschluss neigt zu Wackelkontakten, bei neueren Revisionen wurde er wohl mit Heißkleber verstärkt, ob das das Problem final löst, kann ich nicht abschätzen 
Tastatur soll wohl insgesamt recht leicht auf Druck nachgeben 
Schrift der Tasten nutzt sich innerhalb weniger Tage/Wochen ab, von weiß > grau 
der strukturierte Kunststoff soll wohl recht schnell "speckig" werden, sprich die Oberfläche der Tasten wird glatt 
Standfüße sind wohl sehr instabil und können auch recht einfach komplett abbrechen? 

Wobei der Großteil der Rezensionen, etwa bei Amazon, trotzdem positiv ist.
Können Nutzer der Tastatur vielleicht nochmal ihre Erfahrungen schildern? Würdet ihr die Tastatur weiterempfehlen bzw. nochmal kaufen oder würdet ihr jetzt eher zu etwas Anderem greifen? Wenn ja, welche Alternativen würdet ihr ins Auge fassen?


----------



## JackA (14. Januar 2017)

Also ich nutze das MX-Board 3.0 seit Release und wusste, dass ich nicht die Haptik-Granate für den Preis bekommen werden, kann man auch nicht verlangen, darum sollte man bei Amazon-Bewertungen immer vorsichtig sein, egal ob positiv oder negativ, die vergleichen ganz gerne gleich mal mit 5x so teuren Geräten oder haben schlicht weg keine Ahnung von dem, was sie tun.
Kommen wir zu den Punkten:
- Mir wäre noch nicht eine scharfe Kante/Ecke aufgefallen
- Mein USB-Anschluss hatte nach nem halben Jahr diesen Wackelkontakt, obwohl die Tastatur meistens an der selben Stelle stand, konnte ich aber einfachst beheben (einfach die Buchse in der Tastatur mit wohl dosiertem Lötzinn stabilisieren), seitdem läuft sie unverwüstlich.
- Das Gehäuse besteht aus sehr flexiblen Kunststoff, der auch nicht verstärkt ist, d.h. wenn man sie in die Hand nimmt, dann hat sie eine sehr geringe Verwindungssteifheit, aber es ist eine Tastatur und keine Gitarre, darum bleibt meine zumindest, permanent auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.
- Die Schrift der Tastenkappen nutzt sich bei jeder günstigen unbeleuchteten Mecha schnell ab, das passiert, wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, will man da besseres, muss man wesentlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen oder selbst modifizieren (wie ich).
- Das selbe trifft auf das speckig werden der Tastenkappen, das liegt am ABS Kunststoff und trifft auf jede unbeleuchtete günstige Mecha.
- Zu den Füßen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich meine Tastaturen nicht aufstellen, verstehe ich sowieso nicht, wie man das macht, da das Handgelegt extrem geknickt wird und dann kann man die Sehnenscheidenentzündung abwarten.

Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich die Tastatur eigentlich empfehlen für das Geld. Dennoch würde ich, wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte, eine andere kaufen (die gab es damals noch nicht), nicht weil sie qualitativ schlecht wäre, sondern weil die Kreuzaufnahme der Capslock-Tastenkappe Off-Off-Centered platziert ist und man dadurch Wechseltastenkappen so gut wie garnicht bekommt

Ich habe mein MX-Board mit alten hellgrauen G80-3000er Tastenkappen modifiziert (so ne gebrauchte G80 bekommt man für ~1-10 Euro), denn die sind aus PBT, was nicht speckig wird, und die Beschriftung ist gelasert und unverwüstlich, allein die Jahrzehnte alten Tastenkappen der G80-3000 sahen nach dem Waschen aus wie neu gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche ich mir heute kaufen würde, da Standard-Tastenkappen: Gigabyte K83


----------

